# Where to add link in blog posting



## anushka123 (Jul 25, 2014)

I have a big doubt regarding blog writing.
I, m just writing short story for my own blog, where I want to add my website link using keyword in anchor text in that story for the purpose of seo promotion.

But I'm confused that using hyperlink with anchor text in blog short story is good or bad. if bad then Where to add hyperlink with anchor text.


----------



## chris (Jul 25, 2014)

Why not add at the end of the story? Like about author section at the end of story.


----------



## anushka123 (Jul 26, 2014)

But I'm writing short story in free blog and in free blog there is no author section. So just tell me it is possible to add one extra line after my  short story where I can add my website link.
 As a example: know more about the web design company.
 here web design company would be hyperlink with link.


----------



## chris (Jul 26, 2014)

After story, you can put few more lines like



> Author: Name Here
> Bio: Author Name have written many stories. He also run a business. You can see more information at his web site *yourcompany.extn



Don't do anything just for Search engines, they are more intelligent than average humans these days  Do it for your story readers.


----------

